# [OT] Ma quanto conviene installare KDE?

## Flonaldo

Mi domandavo data la mole di pacchetti che ha KDE ed il tempo di compilazione

```
Total size of downloads: 197,860 kB
```

se davvero è il caso di scaricarla e se si perchè?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

Io ho sempre usato Fkuxbox e xfce  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

La mia risposta è banale: se non senti la mancanza di nulla, non installarlo. Semplice  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> La mia risposta è banale: se non senti la mancanza di nulla, non installarlo. Semplice 

 

Un concetto che andrebbe applicato in molti ambiti (informatici e non)  :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> La mia risposta è banale: se non senti la mancanza di nulla, non installarlo. Semplice 

 

Ah però...a dire il vero io mi aspettavo una risposta...come dire...piu di appartenenza ad un WM piuttosto che ad un altro magari con qualche valida giustificazione!

----------

## silian87

Guarda, non ho mai amato particolarmente kde, per il fatto che ha tante features che non uso, e che su ppc non e' il massimo della stabilita'; 

Se pero' ti piace integrazione, velocita', e la sensazione di usare qualcosa scritto bene, mettilo pure. Certe cose, come l'integrazione trasparente di connessioni via ssh con fish, o samba, gestite come normali fs locali, sono semplicemente fantastiche. A volte mi viene voglia di metterlo anche se non mi serve   :Laughing:  .

Se pero' ti trovi bene con quello che hai, non lasciarti prendere da crisi di installazione. Io ho installato di tutto piu' volte perche' avevo voglia, ed alla fin fine tornavo sempre al caro vecchio xfce4, perche' mi ci trovavo bene, ed ho deciso di rimanerci. Quindi se ti spinge solo il fattore estetico, o la curiosita', ti sconsiglio veramente di metterlo, specie se sei abituato bene con xfwm4. 

Se invece cerchi il fattore pratico, switcha pure   :Wink:  .

----------

## lavish

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ah però...a dire il vero io mi aspettavo una risposta...come dire...piu di appartenenza ad un WM piuttosto che ad un altro magari con qualche valida giustificazione!

 

Quindi volevi scatenare un flame, dico bene   :Question:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(scherzo  :Razz:  .... anche se di solito finisce così  :Wink:  )

----------

## federico

E poi e' cosi' carino xfce  :Smile:  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/shot-0.png

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

> [...]

 

Ora me lo installo pure io   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

 *federico wrote:*   

> E poi e' cosi' carino xfce  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/shot-0.png

 

No no no no no!!!!!!!!!!

Ora tu posti qua il link allo sfondo   :Laughing:   , pena la morte   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi volevi scatenare un flame, dico bene    
> 
> (scherzo  .... anche se di solito finisce così  )

 

Assolutamente no anche se sarebbe stato bello vedere come si sarebbe scannati in un KDE vs Gnome    :Shocked:   :Surprised: 

----------

## mc619

[OT] hey cosa ci fa la mia ragazza sul tuo desktop? [/OT]

No beh per tornar seri... kde e' bello e funzionale, forse pure troppo.... infatti ogni giorno scopro cose che nn sapevo.... avete provato a dare un occhio a tutte le funzionalitá di konqueror ?

L'unica pecca e' forse il webbrowser che nn mi pare proprio all'altezza dei vari mozilla e derivati...... ma queste sono opinioni  :Very Happy: 

saluti e baci

----------

## federico

Ve bene ora passo per maniaco ma voglio offrirvi molto di piu'  :Smile: 

Ho postato qui lo sfondo : http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/cowgirl6.jpg

Questa foto l'ho tratta da questo forum che seguo assiduamente   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.nnboards.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=4

che tratta di "Non Nude Models" (ovvero non e' un sito porno) e la ragazza in questione e' Sarah

 :Very Happy:  Adesso che vi ho rallegrato la serata lascio continuare la discussione e torno a vedere di far funzionare una sk wifi esoterica..

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ve bene ora passo per maniaco ma voglio offrirvi molto di piu' 
> 
> Ho postato qui lo sfondo : http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/cowgirl6.jpg
> 
> Questa foto l'ho tratta da questo forum che seguo assiduamente  
> ...

 

sbav  :Razz:   :Razz:  eheheheh e ci credo che lo segui assiduamente  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  haahahahah

----------

## Apetrini

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se pero' ti piace integrazione, velocita', e la sensazione di usare qualcosa scritto bene, mettilo pure. Certe cose, come l'integrazione trasparente di connessioni via ssh con fish, o samba, gestite come normali fs locali, sono semplicemente fantastiche. A volte mi viene voglia di metterlo anche se non mi serve 

 

L'integrazione in kde è davvero stupefacente....

L'unica cosa che proprio mi fa schifo è "artsd", per il resto kde mi piace sempre di piu!!!! L'unico con cui potrei cambiarlo è E17, ma si vedrà....

Poi ho messo kde su macchine anche datate e devo dire che privo di effetti è molto bello e abbastanza "leggero"....

P.s. un' altra cosa che rinfaccio a kde sono le applicazioni GTK, dicamo che su gnome sono moolto piu belle da vedere, su kde fanno abbastanza schifo a confronto. Certo c'è il gtk-engines-qt ma per vedere bene le GTK ci vorrebbe dell'altro....

----------

## n3m0

@Flonaldo: se vuoi un parere, beh, comincio col riprendere le parole di Silian87.

KDE è ottimo se vuoi integrazione e trasparenza nell'utilizzo di tante cose.

Io ho imparato ad apprezzarlo recentemente proprio per questo, ma c'è ancora una lato di KDE che odio sempre per gli stessi motivi: KDE è troppo caotico, mostra troppe opzioni di configurazione all'utente, troppe voci nei menu, troppi tab, troppo. E' lo stesso errore che commette Windows. Mentre una GUI deve essere funzionale pulita e semplice. Cosa intendo? Deve farti vedere il minimo possibile in voci di menu e opzioni ma non lasciarti mai sentire il desiderio di volere un opzione che non c'è...se ciò accadesse, significherebbe che l'interfaccia è progettata male.

Io ho sempre preferito Gnome come Desktop Environment e dopo anni di E16 iniziai ad usarlo. Poi Gnome diventò pesantissimo e decisi di provare sto KDE una volta e per sempre.

Attualmente ho riprovato Gnome, la 2.12: migliorata tantissimo, più leggera, più pulita ancora e più funzionale. E ora la sto usando.

Quello che KDE ha a favore suo è l'enorme numero di applicativi "in bundle" e il fatto che le QT sono davvero un ottimo framework.

----------

## xchris

ho amato kde..

ora uso gnome, ma piu' per amore di sperimentazione (anche se lo reputo ottimo).

La cosa meglio riuscita (a parte gli inutili IMHO fronzoli) di kde a mio avviso e' konqueror come file manager.

Come file manager e' il migliore in assoluto!!

ciao

----------

## luna80

personalmente kde e gnome non mi piacciono neanche un pò....

installano "troppo" e non si usa mai tutto. spesso ciò che installano non funziona o funziona male.

io mi trovo benissimo con fluxbox, molto rapido ed essenziale, quello che vedo ed è disponibile nei menu l'ho deciso io e quello che è disponibile funziona sempre (o quasi   :Wink:  ....se non funziona è colpa mia e so subito dove mettere le mani).

oramai è molto tempo che ho abbandonato kde e gnome ed è molto tempo che non li provo neanche, magari sono migliorati ma in ogni caso non li consiglierei, a meno che l'utente non sia alle prime armi con linux dove potrebbero in parte dare una mano e semplificare la configurazione.

tutto quanto ho detto ovviamente è IMHO

----------

## Onip

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> installano "troppo" e non si usa mai tutto.

 

In realtà (e anche IMHO) con l'introduzione degli split-ebuilds si riesce ad installare solo ciò che si vuole. Per quanto riguarda gnome questa cosa succede già da tempo, infatti basta installarsi un gnome-light e poi mano a mano aggiungere ciò che serve (e il buon vecchio Onip ha fatto così...) . 

Poi, come si dice, de gustibus non disputandum est...

----------

## GiRa

 *federico wrote:*   

> E poi e' cosi' carino xfce  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/shot-0.png

 

MA PORC! Sono nel lab dell'uni (tra l'altro son appena arrivato, al terzo giorno di laurea specialistica)!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> con l'introduzione degli split-ebuilds si riesce ad installare solo ciò che si vuole.

 Quoto, anche se a differenza di gnome i pacchetti di kde sono pochi e ben definiti. Provate ad installare un'apps di gnome 35234 pacchetti... Questo non mi è mai piaciuto di gnome, complice il fatto che portage di default non implementa le dipendenza inverse.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io uso KDE diciamo da sempre, punto tanto sull'esteticità e sulle funzioni... credo che KDE mi integri tutto ciò che mi serve... 

Una cosa che apprezzo un sacco di gentoo e che permette di installare KDE con gli ebuild splittati... quindi il mio KDE è molto pulito, mi sembra anche molto piu performante e snello, riesco a muovermici con facilità...

forse sarò KDE dipendente chissà.. anche se ammetto che per un lungo periodo sono stato sullo Gnomo.. ma (ovviamento IMHO) non mi ha mai soddisfatto in pieno... anche se parlo di 2 anni fà.. (è ora che lo riprovi?)

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ve bene ora passo per maniaco ma voglio offrirvi molto di piu' 
> 
> Ho postato qui lo sfondo : http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/cowgirl6.jpg
> 
> Questa foto l'ho tratta da questo forum che seguo assiduamente  
> ...

 

Ma guarda un pò Federico... ma non è che ci diventi Bodhisattva su quel forum !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> E poi e' cosi' carino xfce  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/shot-0.png

 

[OT]EHHHHM, Sei sicuro che quel WM sia xfce???? Se si mi devi ASSOLUTAMENTE dire come diavolo si fanno diventare trasparenti le barre dei menu' (alto& basso), al momento ci sono riuscito solo con Gnome (e in sincerita' penso che sia proprio gnome quello che si vede...) 

Ah, ovviamente MAGNIFICA FOTO  :Wink:  [/OT]

Tornando in-topic, io sono a favore di Gnome/Xfce ed in generale delle GTK, ma cio' non mi vieta di installare qualche UTILISSIMO programma di kde/qt (K3B docet) SENZA installare tutti e 200MB di sorgenti kde....

In definitiva, installa cio' che ti serve, ed eventualmente usa solo alcuni dei prog di kde/gnome!

----------

## federico

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   E poi e' cosi' carino xfce  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/shot-0.png 
> 
> [OT]EHHHHM, Sei sicuro che quel WM sia xfce???? Se si mi devi ASSOLUTAMENTE dire come diavolo si fanno diventare trasparenti le barre dei menu' (alto& basso), al momento ci sono riuscito solo con Gnome (e in sincerita' penso che sia proprio gnome quello che si vede...) 
> 
> Ah, ovviamente MAGNIFICA FOTO  [/OT]
> ...

 

Si dunque, si tratta di xfce4, e il pannelli sono proprio quelli di gnome. Anche io sono in generale pro gtk, ma ho installato ad esempio k3b.

----------

## bender86

Se ti interessa, per

```
kde-base/ark-3.4.2

kde-base/kate-3.4.2

kde-base/kcalc-3.4.2

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.2

kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1

kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-pam-6

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.2

kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.2

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.2

kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.2

kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1

kde-base/kdf-3.4.1

kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1

kde-base/kdm-3.4.2

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.2

kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.2

kde-base/kicker-3.4.2

kde-base/kmid-3.4.1

kde-base/konqueror-3.4.2

kde-base/konsole-3.4.2

kde-base/kpdf-3.4.2

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.2

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1

kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1

kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.2

kde-base/kview-3.4.2

kde-base/kwin-3.4.2

kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.2

kde-base/libkonq-3.4.2
```

Servono circa 270 minuti (athlon tbird 1100 - 256Mb ram)

più un'ora per le qt (3 ore per le qt4)

----------

## neryo

io ho usato in passato kde e xfce... ora sono passato a gnome e lo ritengo a mio gusto il piu' versatile, completo e usabile.. e' l unico che non mi fa venire voglia di sostituirlo..   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Io sono stato per lungo tempo fan kde, quando sono passato a gentoo invece ho un po' desistito per i lunghi tempi di compilazione necessari, allora ho provato gnome, mi ci trovo veramente bene e si compila in un tempo molto minore. Oltre a gnome utilizzo alternativamente anche Xfce e Fluxbox entrambi molto validi.

----------

## thewally

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ve bene ora passo per maniaco ma voglio offrirvi molto di piu' 
> 
> Ho postato qui lo sfondo : http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/cowgirl6.jpg
> 
> 

 

In barba ad ogni netiquette   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Questa foto l'ho tratta da questo forum che seguo assiduamente  
> 
> http://www.nnboards.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=4
> 
> che tratta di "Non Nude Models" (ovvero non e' un sito porno) e la ragazza in questione e' Sarah

 

Ecco che si scoprono gli altarini   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *neryo wrote:*   

> io ho usato in passato kde e xfce... ora sono passato a gnome e lo ritengo a mio gusto il piu' versatile, completo e usabile.. e' l unico che non mi fa venire voglia di sostituirlo..  

 

quoto. è l unico che non fa venire voglia di sostituirlo. è stabile, usabile e soprattutto ha un interfaccia PULITA, non confusionaria come quella di KDE. Chi non ha ancora provato la versione 2.12 di GNOME dovrebbe farlo, penso che rimarrebbe stupito dalla sua velocità e comodità. (adesso è disponibile la 2.12.1)

Penso che Linux per sfondare nel mondo desktop debba fare affidamento proprio su GNOME. Sulla roadmap è prevista una futura release 2.14 (che uscirà a marzo)..e poi via verso la 3.0 che si prospetta rivoluzionaria..

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma non doveva essere la 2.10 l' ultima prima della 3.0? spero non rimandino ancora, e poi, serve veramente un 3.0? (intesa come una "rivoluzione")

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ma non doveva essere la 2.10 l' ultima prima della 3.0?

 

ti faccio notare che adesso è disponibile la 2.12, e sul sito stanno lavorando alla 2.13, che verrà rilasciata come 2.14

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> spero non rimandino ancora, e poi, serve veramente un 3.0? (intesa come una "rivoluzione")

 

si. per due motivi:

1 - non sei mai arrivato alla fine. c'è sempre margine di miglioramento

2 - per quanto riguarda la 3.0 in particolare... lave lo stesso di qanto detto prima, un po' più in grande. se hai provato anche per sola curiosità e17 ed hai visto le sue librerie puoi capire cosa intendo

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ma non doveva essere la 2.10 l' ultima prima della 3.0? spero non rimandino ancora, e poi, serve veramente un 3.0? (intesa come una "rivoluzione")

 

si "doveva", ma la stanno posticipando.

leggi qui

http://gnomedesktop.org/node/2453

Per la "rivoluzione" mi fido del team di GNOME. da un anno a questa parte stanno facendo davvero un grande lavoro (dalla versione 2.8 a mio parere GNOME ha cominciato a dare del filo da torcere a KDE, adesso lo giudico addirittura superiore).

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Premetto che non voglio scatenare un flame ma:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   ma non doveva essere la 2.10 l' ultima prima della 3.0? 
> 
> ti faccio notare che adesso è disponibile la 2.12, e sul sito stanno lavorando alla 2.13, che verrà rilasciata come 2.14

 

Inffatti ho detto "ma non doveva essere..."   e mi sembrava palese fosse una pseudo battuta, anche senza il bisogno di faccine varie... proprio perchè stanno già lavorando alla 2.14 e c'è la roadmap per la la 2.16. ma evidentemente non sono stato chiaro, la prossima volta cercherò di scrivere senza lasciare nulla di inespresso, potendomi trovare difronte a situazioni in cui un eventuale lettore si trovi in difficoltà.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   spero non rimandino ancora, e poi, serve veramente un 3.0? (intesa come una "rivoluzione") 
> 
> si. per due motivi:
> ...

 

anche qui, visto che stiamo discutendo in off-topic, dentro un post che comunque non c'entra nulla con gnome, la frase "serve veramente un 3.0?" doveva lasciar intedere il ligio lettore che forse, ma dico forse, invece di fare una "rivoluzione", non sarebbe meglio concentrarsi sui migliramenti?.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la "rivoluzione" mi fido del team di GNOME. da un anno a questa parte stanno facendo davvero un grande lavoro (dalla versione 2.8 a mio parere GNOME ha cominciato a dare del filo da torcere a KDE, adesso lo giudico addirittura superiore).

 

anche io sono passato da kde a gnome (che uso dal 2.6) e mi trovo benissimo... sto aspettando con ansia che il 2.12 sia dichiarto stabile per provarlo, non ne ho così bisogno da usarlo masked..   :Wink: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Ora finalmente posso dirlo...CONVIENE INSTALLARE KDE! Ho avuto gentilmente i binari di KDE 3.5 da Benve   :Laughing:   e sono davvero felice della scelta! 

Non c'è paragone con nessun altro WM; ma questa è solo una mia opinione...

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche io sono passato da kde a gnome (che uso dal 2.6) e mi trovo benissimo... sto aspettando con ansia che il 2.12 sia dichiarto stabile per provarlo, non ne ho così bisogno da usarlo masked..  

 

Devi soprattutto "sentire" il feedback che da l introduzione della nuova versione di Cairo. Le QT 4 avranno un degno avversario..

OT

Sto usando il tuo tema Metacity & GDM e voglio farti i complimenti perchè li trovo fantastici. Specialmente il tema metacity, bello e leggero allo stesso tempo.   :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io usavo kde e poi sono passato a gnome, kde sicuramente è molto più completo e integrato, ma ora mi trovo meglio con gnome, perchè anche se ha meno funzionalità, non sento la mancanza di (quasi) nulla, in kde mi perdevo quasi... gnome i sembra più "pulito".

@golaprofonda

grazie!!! il metacity è ancora in via di sviluppo, come gli altri temi che ho postato d'altronde, sul metacity sto scasinadno per alleggerirlo ancora un pò, e per gdm, lo trovo più lento degli altri e non capisco perchè, ma intanto ho trovato una nuova foto di foglie bellissima e con l'autorizzazione dell'autore.. Sempre per il metacity e GTK sto provando a farne una versione scura, su blu scuro/grigio, e poi il GDM volevo farli oltre che con il logo di gnome, anche con il logo delle altre distro... mah... vedremo.

comunque grande soddisfazione per tutti quei downloads.....   :Very Happy: 

----------

